# New Tv's



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I have not seen anyone talk about this 1/2 ton yet. Anyone have one?

Vortec MAX 6.0L V8 engine features:

Gen IV Vortec V8 engines 
Thundering 367 horsepower @ 5500 rpm 
375 lb.-ft. of torque @ 4300 rpm 
EPA estimated 15 city/19 highway MPG in 2WD and 4x4

1500 WITH VORTEC MAX 6.0L V8 ENGINE AND AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION

1500 4x4 Crew Cab with MAX Trailering Package 
Box Length 5.8 Max. Trailer Weight 10,500 Axle Ratio 4.10 GCWR2,3 (lbs.) 16,000


----------



## jolarsen (Apr 10, 2006)

I have drove one, real powerful, I liked it alot. Two reasons I didnt buy is because GMC was really proud of them and I could not deal with them and the other is they have not been out very long to my knowledge and so I feel they need to prove themselves cause I already have been bit by a Nissan Titan first year truck.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

I looked at them and the only problem is.....not a heavy duty truck. Thas why I am converting to the 2500 HD


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Fourwinds said:


> I looked at them and the only problem is.....not a heavy duty truck. Thas why I am converting to the 2500 HD


Oh no, the 1/2 ton vs. 3/4 ton debate again!









I assume you are referring to the 2007 Max edition. Versus my standard 2006 1/2 ton with the 5.3L, looks like an additional 3,000 lbs GCWR with a bit of mpg penalty. I doubt the rear axle limit is substantially different though, so that might be a limiting factor. Of course, with a 5.8 box, you wouldn't be towing a fiver with it anyway.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

My brother has one to tow his Outback around and everyday driver. He like the truck a lot but dont believe those milage figures. He has the 4WD and gets about 14mpg on the highway.

Jeff


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

I ordered a 2007 Silverado Vortec MAX last week. It will be built soon. I have the 31RQS. I did tons of research on the 1500 new body and the 2500 new body. The 2500 crew cab will start production Feb 26 and the reg cab and ext cab on Jan 22. This info came from Chevy. I decided on the 1500 Max. It will tow 10,500 lbs. The 2500 will pull 13,000 lbs (best I can find out, so not sure). The only major difference that gives you this extra capacity is the 6 speed transmission and stiffer springs. The rear end is HD on the 1500, maybe the same as 2500 as it is only available with the Vortec MAX Towing package. Here are the specs for the two. I spec'd out both at the dealer and got these figures. Both are for the 4wd Crew Cab. 1500 is short box (69.3 in), 2500 standard box (78.9 in), with no options weights.

-------------------------------------------------1500---------------------------------------------2500

SAE Net Horsepower-------------------367 @ 5500 RPM---------------------------353 @ 5400 RPM
SAE Net Torque (lb ft)------------------375 @ 4300 RPM----------------------------373 @ 4400 RPM
Gross Axle WT (lbs)----------------------3,950 F 3,950 R---------------------------4,500 F 6,084 R
Curb Weight (lbs)-----------------3,131 F 2,114 R 5,245 Total--------------3,389 F 2,468 R 5857 Total
GVWR (lbs)------------------------------------7,300------------------------------------------9,200
GCWR (lbs)-----------------------------------16,000----------------------------------------18,500
Dead Weight Hitch (lbs)----------5,000 Trailer 500 Tongue------------------------------TBD
Weight Dist Hitch (lbs)----------10,413 Trailer 1,249.56 Tongue------------------------TBD 
Fith Wheel(lbs)-------------------------------N/A----------------------------------------------TBD
Spring Capacity (lbs)------------------3,950 F 3,950 R------------------------------4,800 F 6,084 R 
Axle Capacity (lbs)--------------------3,950 F 4,000 R------------------------------4,800 F 6,900 R
Shock Diam (mm)-------------------------46 F 46 R---------------------------------------46 F 46 R
Stablizer Bar Diam (in)--------------------1.42----------------------------------------------1.32
Payload (with spec'd options)----------2,013---------------------------------------------3,265

Looking at all the numbers, the 1500 MAX is more than enough truck to pull the 31RQS, but cannot pull a fiver (due to bed size). Also the 2500 MSRP is about $1000 more. Equipping them the same there are certain things not available on the 2500, even with the same option packages. You cannot get side curtain air bags, rain sense wipers, and stability control for example. The 6.0L engine on the 1500 has active fuel management, the 2500 6.0L doesn't. For me, the choice for my family's safety, is the 1500 Max. I do not need the extra towing or payload. I would like the standard bed length and 6 speed transmission, but not that big of an issue. The 2500 also has an available integrated brake controller (cool, but I'm gonna get a Prodigy). Option pricing is not yet available for the 2500.

I will find out next week when it will be built, and then when I will get it.
I can't wait. Will let ya know. It should broke in by Topsail.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

ctater66 let me know how it is. I always like to know whats out on the road.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ctater66 said:


> I ordered a 2007 Silverado Vortec MAX last week. It will be built soon. I have the 31RQS. I did tons of research on the 1500 new body and the 2500 new body. The 2500 crew cab will start production Feb 26 and the reg cab and ext cab on Jan 22. This info came from Chevy. I decided on the 1500 Max. It will tow 10,500 lbs. The 2500 will pull 13,000 lbs (best I can find out, so not sure).


Not trying to cause a controversy, but the 2007 1500 Chevy Classic pickup with 5.3L and 3:73 rear-end is rated at 12,000 lbs. total combined weight rating. I just purchased a 2007 2500HD Chevy Classic, with the 6.0L and 4:11 rear-end. It is rated at 16,000 lbs.

These numbers are from the 2007 Chevy Classic sales brochure. The Vortec MAX is a brute of an engine, but it is still in a 1/2-ton chassis, which limits your axle weight ratings. Also, I'm not sure what transmission is married up to that engine. All that HP and torque won't do much good with the standard automatic and a 1/2-ton chassis, unless you have a really light trailer (and tongue weight). If I'm spending my hard-earned money, I'd spend a bit more to get something that will allow an upgrade down the road.

Just my$.02.

Mike


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Scoutr2 is correct that a 2007 5.3L 1500 Silverado Classic is GCWR rated at 12,000 lbs. But that's not the truck they're discussing in this thread -- it's the new-style 2007 Chevy 1500 Max. According to ctater66's post above, that truck is GCWR rated at 16,000 and is tow-rated for 10,500 lb trailer. (And yes, it's marketed as a half-ton). The sales brochure for the 2007 Silverado Classic (old style) 1500 shows a Max 6.0L 1500 4x4 with 4.10 is GCWR rated at 15,500 and will pull a 9,900 lb trailer. The 5.3L V8 truck comes with a Hydra-Matic 4-speed and the MAX 6.0L Performance Pack version comes with a "super duty" Hydra-matic 4-speed. Not too many years ago, these MAX-version 1500 trucks would have been classified as 3/4 tons.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

ctater66 said:


> I ordered a 2007 Silverado Vortec MAX last week. It will be built soon. I have the 31RQS. I did tons of research on the 1500 new body and the 2500 new body. The 2500 crew cab will start production Feb 26 and the reg cab and ext cab on Jan 22. This info came from Chevy. I decided on the 1500 Max. It will tow 10,500 lbs. The 2500 will pull 13,000 lbs (best I can find out, so not sure). The only major difference that gives you this extra capacity is the 6 speed transmission and stiffer springs. The rear end is HD on the 1500, maybe the same as 2500 as it is only available with the Vortec MAX Towing package. Here are the specs for the two. I spec'd out both at the dealer and got these figures. Both are for the 4wd Crew Cab. 1500 is short box (69.3 in), 2500 standard box (78.9 in), with no options weights.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------1500---------------------------------------------2500
> 
> ...


When you ordered it, did you use the "GM In The Driveway" program for the pricing? If not, it might be worth looking into. GM In the Driveway Certificates

Chris


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Is the new 1500 MAX the same as 1500HD?


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer,
Yes I am able to get the supplier program. My employer is in the program. My dealer will basically give me that pricing without a #. I am also using GM card earnings. You can't use those with the discount unless you "squeek" enough to get the grease. Me and certain folks at the dealer and GM know me. In the past, I had seen an additional $1000 rebate on TV for an '01 Malibu, for a total of $2500. Everyone told me it did not exist, only the $1500. A couple of VP's called me to see what the problem was and what could they do to make the deal. I said I wanted the rebate, they said it doesn't exist. I ended up recording a movie on TV and the commercial was on. Met with Chevy district manager and he told me it didn't exist, then I showed him the tape. He just kinda stared at me, then looked at the sales manager and nodded his head. We got the car that day. He knew very well that it was advertised but assumed I had no proof so it wouldn't need to be given. I currently have an '04 Avalanche that I bought in about 10 mins. I gave my salesman a piece of paper with a figure on it and said that's all I'll pay, TT&L included. Well 6 years later, the sales manager basically told me that Chevy probably has a file on you and will give you what you want. So they work with me well. I have purchased 3 cars and 4 trucks from them since '97.
Thanks for the offer though, I did not know such a program existed. I'm sure many others don't either.

dliles6254,
the MAX is the HD. It's just a new marketing term, new truck, new words.


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

ctater66 said:


> H2oSprayer,
> Yes I am able to get the supplier program. My employer is in the program. My dealer will basically give me that pricing without a #. I am also using GM card earnings. You can't use those with the discount unless you "squeek" enough to get the grease. Me and certain folks at the dealer and GM know me. In the past, I had seen an additional $1000 rebate on TV for an '01 Malibu, for a total of $2500. Everyone told me it did not exist, only the $1500. A couple of VP's called me to see what the problem was and what could they do to make the deal. I said I wanted the rebate, they said it doesn't exist. I ended up recording a movie on TV and the commercial was on. Met with Chevy district manager and he told me it didn't exist, then I showed him the tape. He just kinda stared at me, then looked at the sales manager and nodded his head. We got the car that day. He knew very well that it was advertised but assumed I had no proof so it wouldn't need to be given. I currently have an '04 Avalanche that I bought in about 10 mins. I gave my salesman a piece of paper with a figure on it and said that's all I'll pay, TT&L included. Well 6 years later, the sales manager basically told me that Chevy probably has a file on you and will give you what you want. So they work with me well. I have purchased 3 cars and 4 trucks from them since '97.
> Thanks for the offer though, I did not know such a program existed. I'm sure many others don't either.
> 
> ...


Well let us know when you get it. I get the GMS price so I only have to jack with my trade-in and thats always fun. Just like a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Just wanted to point out that the 1500 VortexMax is not a 1500HD. The 1500HD is a much heavier duty truck. The 1500HD was a LD 2500 rebadged as a 1500.... The 1500 VortexMax is a 1/2 ton pickup with a much higher tow rating but it is still a 1/2 ton pickup. The following info is from the GM ordering computer:

2007 Chevrolet 1500HD (old body) vrs 2007 Chevrolet 1500 VortexMax (new body)
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating: 8,600 lbs vrs 7,100 lbs
Front axle capacity: 4,500 lbs. vrs 3,650 lbs.
Front spring capacity: 4,500 lbs. vrs 3,650 lbs.
Rear axle rating: 6,000 lbs vrs 3,950 lbs.
Tire size: LT245/75R16E vrs P265/70R17
Tire capacity: 3,042 lbs vrs 2,204 lbs

Don't take this the wrong way, the 1500 VortexMax is a VERY capable towing vehicle BUT it is not a 3/4 ton truck.

Gary


----------

